# Dream Dubai



## helene12 (Jan 3, 2008)

Greetings expat forum-ites.
We are moving from melbourne in march april with our family and would love to get in touch with some new friends - we are an upbeat ,family who love having fun and good times with friends .
If anyone has any great ideas with work opportunities , Homes to chill or appartments ( gosh we need a place to stay)
then let us know .
What makes Dubai so Great ? where not to really reside. what is the best geographical location that joins 
construction , school and nice shops , hospitals etc.
always happy to hear from you !
Helen and Dim


----------



## dropzonecarl (Jan 10, 2008)

*moving to Dubai*

Hi Helen,

My wife and I will be moving to Dubai end of Feb. So while I cannot say I have vast amounts of experience there, I do know the place a bit. 
There are plenty of activities to keep you occupied, exiles rugby club and desert off road driving being my first plans of attack.
I have spoken to quite a few people who either currently work and live there, or have done so in the past, and never have I heard a bad word about the place. Health care, education, personnal safety, and social life all being as good or better than old blighty (England). 

Hope you enjoy it when you get there, and if you guys want somebody to chat to and go out with when you first arrive, then drop us a line.

Regards
Carl and Pina


----------



## fitlike (Jan 20, 2008)

*us too*

Helene,

we too are moving to dubai, will arrive 1st feb, so if you want, we can correspond....



helene12 said:


> Greetings expat forum-ites.
> We are moving from melbourne in march april with our family and would love to get in touch with some new friends - we are an upbeat ,family who love having fun and good times with friends .
> If anyone has any great ideas with work opportunities , Homes to chill or appartments ( gosh we need a place to stay)
> then let us know .
> ...


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

make sure you have a good job with a decent package BEFORE you move out here, unless you have got a hell of alot of money. It is a huge risk to take to come here with no income.


----------



## shaz (Dec 9, 2007)

hi helen. We too moved here from perth living in sharjah. We have been here 10 wks now. I am trying to meet other couples. I have 2 young children which makes it hard to go out. Maybe we can keep intouch. Good luck with the move..shaz


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

there are few coffee mornings held in Sharjah, I suggest you try the noticeboards at the supermarkets etc.


----------

